# Three Days of Operation Mountain Thrust in Kandahar



## GAP (6 Jul 2006)

Three Days of Operation Mountain Thrust in Kandahar
By Bill Roggio
http://counterterrorismblog.org/2006/06/three_days_of_operation_mounta.php


On Saturday night, Charlie Company from the 1st Battalion of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry moved from Forward Operating Base Martello to the "430 compound", a small, austere ANP base infested with large ants and adorned with a well in the center. The Canadian soldiers took advantage of the rare running water to wash up from the dust bowl at FOB Martello. The Afghan National Police guarded the soldiers from Charlie Company as they slept, packed into the mud-walled compound.

More on link


----------

